
After Paris, Europe may never feel as free again - jkire
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/14/after-paris-attacks-europe-never-same-terrorism
======
lolive
As De Villepin mentionned, France has never switched to a security-focused
mindset. As long as we have our social net to circunvent the disastrous
drawbacks of neoliberalism, I highly doubt we will ever have to. Even the
problem of young poor french extremists will be solved. The basic idea is to
explain to these "social losers" who consider radicalism as their last option
that they are just breaking their toys.

Basically, we have to take care of our 15-20 years old youth. And give them
hope. But that's true of every nations, western or not.

------
NameNickHN
I already don't feel free and not because of the terrorists.

------
thomasatethose
the end of the eu seems awfully close, first pigs now border closures.I never
thought it would happen in my lifetime

~~~
CM30
And the rise in Euro-skeptic political parties, can't forget about those. I
can almost see the UK referendum leading to a chain of other countries trying
similar things, especially given the growing attitudes towards the whole open
borders thing due to events like this.

